# hvac quote



## drunkugly (Mar 8, 2011)

Lennox 2.5-ton gaspak  2-stage heat 15GCSXAV030-068X-230 R410-A
Custom sheetmetal elbow and stand.
Replace gas flex and shutoff.
Condensate connections and extensions. 
Fused safety disconnect.
Digital thermostat, low voltage wiring.
Remove existing package unit and haul away.
Crane service and labor.
Manual J heatload 2.2 ton cooling capacity.

*$500.00 down payment required, balance due upon completion

Warranty:
10 year compressor, 10 year parts and 10 years labor

Investment:  $7,307.00	       Tax:  Included             	Total Investment:  $7,307.00 
Qualifies for $425.00 APS Rebate. $200.00 Lennox Rebate.

that seems high to me.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 9, 2011)

10 year warranty?  really?

If it seems high to you then get at least 2 more quotes.


----------



## Steve_H (May 20, 2011)

I agree with kok3258 get at least a few bids because every area is different based upon cost of living and state laws etc. Getting a few quotes will help you determine what is normal for your area.


----------



## tjacobson13 (Jul 13, 2011)

Also the ten year labor warranty is only good if the company is still around in ten years. 96% of all contractors fail in the first 5yrs. and the warranty on the parts is only good if it is properly installed. I would do my research on what ever company you choose. I suggest Sears, they have been around the longest.


----------



## paul52446m (Jul 13, 2011)

tjacobson13 said:


> Also the ten year labor warranty is only good if the company is still around in ten years. 96% of all contractors fail in the first 5yrs. and the warranty on the parts is only good if it is properly installed. I would do my research on what ever company you choose. I suggest Sears, they have been around the longest.



Most manufactures are giving 10 yr. on parts now. I won't get in to pricing,
 just check around. It is important to check out your dealers to see if they
 do good work and have a good rep..   Paul


----------



## Mallot999 (Jul 21, 2011)

Plus Lennox is top-of-line!  The best if you ask me. Trane and Carrier are also good and a little cheaper than Lennox, but Lennox will last a long time!


----------

